# chapman and networking?



## darko (Aug 13, 2007)

how good of connections do chapman students have, is it a good school as far as networking?  if not what are some of the best schools for that?


----------



## darko (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 14, 2007)

Here you go:

http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/54860...201020544#4201020544

That thread detaiils (and I mean details) just about all the information about Chapman that you are going to ever get from this site, and gives great advice/info on USC as well.


----------

